# Question in putting pictures in the threads



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I noticed that some members that put pictures in their threads are automatically put in so members don't have to do anything to see them. Then I see other members (I am one) that put pictures in that require the members to click on a file number of the picture to see them.
Are we doing something wrong when we do this procedure? How does one inbed pictures w/o requiring the members to click something to see them??? Please comment. Larry:dunno:


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

From what i found is that an uploaded attachment is just clickable to see pic.
I upload my pics to photobucket now and use the img code copied and pasted into the post.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

After uploading the pic, right click on the attachment and click "Copy shortcut"

Then paste the shortcut in the text box and put [/img] after the link and


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow i now learned something new thanks. This was my test to try it


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute cartoon...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a photobucket account. I think the forum allows a guest to view the picture. Your attachments cannot be viewed by guests. I could be wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The easy way to insert the pictures is to simply upload them from the advanced reply window, then click the paperclip icon on the toolbar and select the "insert all" and they'll appear at the cursor location. You can also select individual uploaded pictures and insert them if you want to intersperse them with text.

Personally, I do NOT like Photobucket for pictures. All too often, the user later moves or deletes the picture and it disappears from the thread. That makes many threads worthless.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

test.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Where's this photo taken? The vendor's display looks very familiar to me.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to mention he has some really nice stuff for purchase.....but I need to hit the PowerBall first.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Where's this photo taken? The vendor's display looks very familiar to me.....


N/B/F: Picture taken at "S" Fest last Nov. in Janesville, WI. Yes some nice stuff; but bring
$$$$. Larry


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Test


----------

